# How to gather Springtails in Wild~



## istante (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello, This is Chris from Korea and I'm a only one person  who keep Dart Frog. I have a pair of DP nancy and D Leocomelas and DP Nancy's one small Tadpole. 

DP nancy female likes to eat tiny bugs(she doesn't eat fly I don't know why) Tadpole also needs tiny bugs as springtails in the future(Maybe one or two months) 

And I went to country side of Korea and I found some springtails under Rocks.. How to gather Springtails in Wild?? 

And Can anyone send me a springtails to Korea??


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

Try this: Collect a bunch of dead leaves from a forest floor, etc. Then, set up a funnel over a bucket (possibly with some dirt or paper towels, etc.), and place the dead leaves into the funnel. You may need some screening at the bottom of the funnel so that dirt and pieces of leaves don't fall into your bucket. The heat and light will cause any insects in the leaf sample to go down the funnel, and then they'll fall into your bucket. 

Don't expect to get tons of springtails this way, but you should get some.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Or try this: Get a cloth square about 18 inches or so. Find a spot with "wanted" insects clear area big enough to lay the cloth out flat on bare earth, then sprinkle some fish food or something like that in the center of the cloth. Then cover that with the stuff you clear out. Leave out over night. Collect the next morning, by picking up the cloth leaf litter and all, then dump into a bucket. Swirl that around and start to pull out individual items banging them on the side of the bucket as you take them out. When you get to the bottom, all the small insects will be there, you then dump that into a smaller cup or something and feed. 

Thats just another idea.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

my avacodo skins are usually covered with springtails in my compost pile.


----------

